# Good maps with property lines



## Baby Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

I've looked at maps & plat book maps but i'm looking for something like the google maps with propertylines attached or over shadowed. I got yelled at yesterday for crossing private land that i thought was public. I even had a map printed off the computer to show that i was in the right......the guy was a real jerk and said to "take your pretty little behind back to stateland " Can you guys help????:sad:


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

County plat books are the best source of property line designation. Some counties have their plat books available on line for free, some may have them on line and available for a fee. Google Earth-like maps with property lines are an unrealistic expectation, in my mind, unless you transfer the lines from a plat book for specific areas of interest. Property lines change frequently, as you might expect. Suggest that you don't hold your breath.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Did you see any no trespassing signs?
Plat books are about the best.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Your county web site may have a "mapping" section online which will give you exactly what you're looking for - an aerial view with property lines superimposed on it. Kalamazoo County where I'm at does.:coolgleam


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

Go to www.earthpoint.us/Townships.aspx and type in your township and range, then you can pull it up on google earth and the section lines, corners, and centroid of the section are highlighted google earth, its the closest thing I've found for that.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

If you go to some county or township websites like St.clair County.org then click on pacel search you will see property lines, you can then overlay images on top of the map.. Yours may have this... Good luck


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I do not know what area you are hunting. In our area there are locals with a bad enough attitude to both post public land and then to try to drive other folks away from it. Often the lines are not clearly marked although the state has been doing more new surveying up here in the last few years. Part of that is a result of the clear cut programs. Without monuments or clear survery markers (and some of the markers are often disputed), field officers can not always be sure where property lines are located. Keep in mind that up here there are thousands of acres of state land for an officer to cover unless there is an effort to form up a team of officers from outside the area for a short term project. Even then such a unit would not be completely familiar with property boundaries.


----------



## Baby Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Jh...this is what i was looking for. I bought the platbook for Jackson county and it isnt detailed enough for me. Thanks for the help fella\'s


----------



## mpriceless (Feb 5, 2009)

go to "bing" and then to maps,they are great and were taken in the spring of 2010. make to switch to aireal.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

BG - try this link for an online plat map for Jackson county. It took a bit of playing around to get what I wanted, but it's all there. http://www.co.jackson.mi.us/CountyGIS/viewer.htm


----------

